# Replacement Battery?



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

What size, style, Interstate do I get?
The OEM is done.
Thanks!


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (eurowner)*

interstate battery


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (20vTa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTa4* »_interstate battery

Thanks, that is what I came up, though the OEM unit's about 1" taller.
Verification that it fits?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (eurowner)*

I have an interstate mtp in my ar


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (diive4sho)*

Are there any issues with replacing the battery myself? 
The guys are Autozone are reluctant to do replace the battery.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (carlosrelova)*

it's just heavy....easy to do....remove rain guard (plastic tray at top of engine bay below windshield) 
remove 13mm bolt on battery holddown.
disconnect draintube
LIFT the battery out....she's a heavy sucker


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_it's just heavy....easy to do....remove rain guard (plastic tray at top of engine bay below windshield) 
remove 13mm bolt on battery holddown.
disconnect draintube
LIFT the battery out....she's a heavy sucker


Great! Thanks for the info...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (carlosrelova)*

you have to remove the battery cables too but thats common sense and easy...10mm IIRC


----------



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_you have to remove the battery cables too but thats common sense and easy...10mm IIRC

Thanks again. Got it done last night. That sucker is heavy.
Just had to reprogram the one touch windows, seat memory and clock/date.


----------



## '02 vin diesel (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Replacement Battery? (carlosrelova)*

how do you reprogram the windows?
is there a way to avoid the reprogramming part?
I'm afraid if i disconnect the battery, the monsoon will also die and have to be resurrected.
thanks
Bill K


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Replacement Battery? ('02 vin diesel)*

for the windows you just have to hold the buttons down until the windows go down all the way and then do the same to put them all the way back up....then you're done...back to one touch..
Before you disconnect be sure to have your radio code....


----------

